# cool



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yayyyy i posted first







this is deffinitly going to be alot better


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you need to post a bunny pic taken with your new slingshot.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

You can count on that







I just got to get a bunny first


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> yayyyy i posted first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, thanks Aaron for doing this!


----------

